
Ask HN: Murphy's Law - mattbgates
It seems that as I&#x27;m getting done with beta testing and closer to a date where I can finally go public with my web app, it is like everything is going wrong.<p>Just wondering if anyone else has ever experienced a setback or a bunch of setbacks right before going public or right after going public.
======
muzani
Often Murphy's Law is just poor planning.

1\. Two is one and one is none. Redundancy helps for critical situations.

2\. 95% of the code is usually done by launch, but that remaining 5% is often
the hardest part that people procrastinated on. Usually certain kinds of bugs.

3\. People tend to cram in more features on the last minute, adding more bugs.

If anything projects should be planned out with lots of "do nothing" padding
right before launch.

~~~
mattbgates
#2 definitely seems to be where I'm falling in right now.. it's not that
things don't work.. its just minor bugs that I'm catching.

